# Spaceliner question



## barry8108 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, picked up a womans spaceliner last week that needs restoration for 15.00. It's complete except it is missing the front wheel and fender. Was there a specific fender, or did it share same fenders with other sears bikes. thanks.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 1, 2012)

Congrats on you affordable find. I have been looking for some time for a Spaceliner and have never seen one for under $100. 
My experience with Spaceliner parts are near none however, depending on the model, ie...Deluxe or not and the year (with or without rat trap springer) I would imagine any Murray chrome fender works. Post pics of your find. That should help in the research. Serial number too.


----------



## barry8108 (Jan 1, 2012)

It is not a deluxe as it had a painted frame, i dont believe it had a spinger front. It does have the tank and the light was there, though it was cracked. Im going to repair that. I have already taken most of it apart to start sanding and painting. Im not looking to restore it as new, just a nice looking rider.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 1, 2012)

Depends...does it have the springer fork or is it a standard fork? I have a Spaceliner with the standard and I bought a springer fender early on. It fits, but it has a slot cut in it for the spring. Possible parts donors include other Spaceliners, Flightliners, Murray badged bikes, Western Flyers, and Hiawathas.


----------

